# WANTED: R35 Injectors



## H19SN D (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

I am after a set of 6 R35 injectors for my RB25 Neo.

Anyone selling or can someone point me in the direction of where I can buy some.

Thanks.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Are you after any R35 injectors? I may have 6 x ID1000s for sale soon. Is that the sort of thing you're looking for?


----------



## H19SN D (Oct 12, 2015)

I was after some standard R35 Injectors, I have managed to locate some. Thanks!


----------

